# Alessi Coban RS 04 espresso machine



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

This has really caught my eye as a design icon!

Does anyone know if it can make coffee?

Not much anywhere about it, spares, etc.

Is it just for looking at?

I'm still be tempted if it doesn't make decent coffee.

Any ideas, points of view or criticisms gladly received.


----------



## DGB (Jan 7, 2017)

it is a fine looking piece of kit. I'd be interested to know what sort of shot it produces.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Looks like a pressurised portafilter so suspect shot quality similar to DeLonghi or krups machines in the £70 to £100 range ? maybe?

John


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

I used to see a lot of these around, particularly in Europe in designer and up-market kitchen shops, between about 10 and 15 years ago. From what I remember they also did a version without the grinder and a pod version. Not sure if it had a boiler or was a thermoblock.

I really liked it and was seriously considering one as my first espresso machine but then the FrancisFrancis X3 arrived on the market and it was obviously a better machine, so I got one of those instead (now residing in the attic).


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Well designed, but maybe its more of a looker than a maker.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

That sounds like an educated guess ~ thanks!

But its a well designed beast and I have my little Piccino for one coffee day.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, I get the impression that its a bit of an Alessi design icon popular in Europe.

My coffee making is fine with the Piccino, but the styling is very appealing.

Thanks for the input.


----------

